# Logitech 920-003390 Tablet Keyboard for Android 3.0 Plus - REVIEW



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

This keyboard is marketed on Amazon as Logitech 920-003390 Tablet Keyboard for Android 3.0 Plus Plus at $50, with a notation that there is a later model of the keyboard, but that one is marketed as compatible for Window 8/RT and Android 3.0 plus for $61.

The image for the latter model shows a 'Windows' key between the ALT and the FN keys and some extra keys that you would find on your standard (Windows) pc keyboard.

The image for the keyboard in this review is WRONG unless I got the wrong one, however my packaging indicated the same model name as in the Amazon listing. The model that I received had no keys other than those used on Android devices.

The top and bottom row of keys on the keyboard are significantly different when compared to the image on Amazon, there are Function keys for music, calendar, web and email. Also, the bottom row is a bit simpler than what is shown.

The construction of the keyboard is nice and sturdy, it feels solid, looks nice with a no cheapness in the actual keyboard. It comes in a case that is another story. The outside of the case has a nice feel, but the bright blue, fuzzy interior of the case definitely has a cheaper feel.

To use the case as a stand, you flip out a tongue and click the case into it as shown in the device images. You then place your tablet against the case. It allows for portrait or landscape views and is at a good enough angle for desktop viewing, but I found myself wanting it to lean back more even though I had no glare or issues with. You cannot increase or decrease the viewing angle that I could find.

Connection was easy and similar to setting up any generic Bluetooth device once I discovered the connection button. For the initial connection, you need to press the connection button on the bottom of the device. After that, as long as the device is on and Bluetooth on the tablet is on, the device connects after a key press.

Specific to the Amazon Kindle Fire HD 8.9, the device will wake up the Fire, but a swipe on the screen is still needed.

Home, Back, Pause/Play, Increase/Decrease Volume and Advance/Backup video all work. Some specialized keys for Android do not work--Mail & Internet, but they also do not work on my other non-Amazon Android tablet. Settings, Calendar and Music don't work on the Fire, however they work on a standard Android tablet.

Navigation on the arrow keys really surprised me, I can navigate thru the carousel, jump up to the menus, and use the tab to select items on the top menu where you can choose items on Cloud or Device, will activate the Search menu that sometimes appears at the top and also the Library/Store option that is used for in the category menus. The only Amazon specific section where I had no response at all was the Shop section.

Reconnecting to the Amazon tablet after connecting the keyboard to another tablet was a dismal failure. I powered off, turned both devices on/off, turned Bluetooth on/off, etc. I ended up un-pairing and repairing. While not an epic fail, it was quite irritating. I won't try that again, but will instead hope that I did something wrong and assume that was an anomaly. Since then I haven't had any issues.

All in all, this is a good keyboard, if not the cheapest. B+

 This is the keyboard from Amazon showing incorrect keys







This is the correct keyboard configuration


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Does the keyboard at least feel solid/of good quality?  

I've fiddled with a few BT keyboards and such, and some of them have felt REALLY chincy.  I've used some Logitech stuff before and the build quality is good.  But, for something designed to be ultra portable, I'm a little wary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review, Jesslyn.  I love a good keyboard!  

Your comment about switching between devices.  I looked--it doesn't look like it has the "easy switch" capability?  The one I ordered (there's another thread about it) switched between devices like a dream.  And, though I didn't test it thoroughly before it went off to be a Christmas present, I could access items on the Carousel, the menus, and go to the home page using the keyboard.  I didn't try waking it up.

It didn't have the case/stand, and was more expensive, though. From your review, this looks like  a good option for people with only one device that they want to use it with.  If you have multiple devices, I'd suggest looking for one of Logitech's keyboards with the "Easy Switch."  (The way Easy Switch works, three of the function keys are assigned to do bluetooth pairing with devices you choose. Tap the FN key for the device you are using.)  I know the solar keyboard and the K810 illuminated keyboard have this feature.

I like the case/stand thingy...  

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Hadou said:


> Does the keyboard at least feel solid/of good quality?
> 
> I've fiddled with a few BT keyboards and such, and some of them have felt REALLY chincy. I've used some Logitech stuff before and the build quality is good. But, for something designed to be ultra portable, I'm a little wary.


The keyboard feels solid and of quality build, but it is a bit large for ultra portability. Below is a image of my Fire in 'use' mode and next to the keyboard in it's case. It was an unfortunate choice, IMO, for Logitech to not cover the entire keyboard when in the case to make it more portable. If you want ultra portability, I'd lean more towards the Poetic Keybook (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134816.0.html) that I reviewed yesterday.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

You're right.  That's a somewhat odd design choice for the case.  

Thanks for the additional images.  It looks like a nice keyboard, but kinda mis-matched next to your baby, as far as the width goes.


----------

